# [multilib] architecture x86 en 2017 [solved]

## Biloute

J'utilise donc la version multilib de gentoo et aujourd'hui je remet en question la nécessité d'avoir du i686 dans ma config.

Avez-vous une méthode qui marche bien pour passer du multilib à du amd64?

----------

## xaviermiller

Je n'ai pas compris la version : tu veux passer de multilib à no-multilib ? Si c'est le cas, il suffit de changer de profil, et d'ajuster les  USE flags par rapport au profil que tu utilisais précédemment (en gros, seul le USE="-multilib" devrait subsister), puis tu recompiles la toolchain, puis ce qui a besoin de l'être.

Passer dans l'autre sens est plus compliqué (il faut récupérer un binpkg multilib de glibc pour débloquer la situation).

Mort aux -bin qui ne sont qu'en 32 bits (Steam, franchement... en 2016-2017   :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## Biloute

Oui c'est bien cela. J'étais en multilib et je voulais passer en no-multilib.

J'en ai profité aussi pour effacer tout ce qui était /lib32 , /usr/lib32 ...

A la prochaine update du kernel je vais compiler sans CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION

----------

## xaviermiller

Si j'étais toi, je laisserais cette option du noyau, ce qui te permettrait d'exécuter du code 32 bits  :Wink: 

----------

